# 7.2-RELEASE-p4 ZFS v13



## Alchimic (Nov 8, 2009)

I have got some troubles with freebsd and zfs v6 (which is in RELENG_7_2) and I'd like to merge ZFS v13 sources from STABLE_7. But I dont know how. Can anyone help me?


----------



## idle (Nov 8, 2009)

Locate csup file, edit it, then run csup.

```
cp /usr/share/examples/cvsup/stable-supfile ./
vi stable-supfile
csup -g -L 2 stable-supfile
```
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/handbook/cvsup.html


----------



## Alchimic (Nov 8, 2009)

Oh no. I dont need to upgrade all the system to STABLE. I need ZFS v13 sources merged into RELENG_7_2.


----------



## idle (Nov 8, 2009)

csup is not for upgrading the system, it is for syncing source.
After you get the source: 
	
	



```
cd /usr/src/sys/modules/zfs;make && make install
```


----------



## Alchimic (Nov 8, 2009)

Thanks. That good idea. But doesnt work. 

```
$ kldload zfs
kldload: can't load zfs: Exec format error
```

And:


```
$ cd /www/src/cddl; make

...

cc -O2 -pipe -march=nocona -I/www/src/cddl/sbin/zfs/../../../cddl/contrib/opensolaris/lib/libzpool/common -I/www/src/cddl/sbin/zfs/../..
/../cddl/compat/opensolaris/include -I/www/src/cddl/sbin/zfs/../../../cddl/compat/opensolaris/lib/libumem -I/www/src/cddl/sbin/zfs/../../../sys
/cddl/compat/opensolaris -I/www/src/cddl/sbin/zfs/../../../cddl/contrib/opensolaris/head -I/www/src/cddl/sbin/zfs/../../../cddl/contrib
/opensolaris/lib/libuutil/common -I/www/src/cddl/sbin/zfs/../../../cddl/contrib/opensolaris/lib/libzfs/common -I/www/src/cddl/sbin/zfs/../..
/../cddl/contrib/opensolaris/lib/libumem/common -I/www/src/cddl/sbin/zfs/../../../cddl/contrib/opensolaris/lib/libnvpair -I/www/src/cddl
/sbin/zfs/../../../sys/cddl/contrib/opensolaris/uts/common -I/www/src/cddl/sbin/zfs/../../../sys/cddl/contrib/opensolaris/uts/common/fs/zfs 
-I/www/src/cddl/sbin/zfs/../../../sys/cddl/contrib/opensolaris/uts/common/sys -DNEED_SOLARIS_BOOLEAN -std=gnu89 -Wno-unknown-pragmas  -o zfs 
zfs_main.o zfs_iter.o -lzfs -lgeom -lbsdxml -lsbuf  -lm -lnvpair -luutil -lutil
zfs_main.o(.text+0x130): In function `unallow_callback':
: undefined reference to `zfs_perm_remove'
zfs_main.o(.text+0x88d): In function `unshare_unmount_path':
: undefined reference to `zfs_unshareall_bypath'
zfs_main.o(.text+0xe6a): In function `share_mount_one':
: undefined reference to `zfs_is_shared_smb'
zfs_main.o(.text+0xf62): In function `share_mount_one':
: undefined reference to `zfs_share_smb'
zfs_main.o(.text+0xf77): In function `share_mount_one':
: undefined reference to `zfs_shareall'
zfs_main.o(.text+0x1180): In function `upgrade_set_callback':
: undefined reference to `zpool_stage_history'
zfs_main.o(.text+0x11c2): In function `upgrade_set_callback':
: undefined reference to `zfs_spa_version'
zfs_main.o(.text+0x134f): In function `get_callback':
: undefined reference to `zprop_print_one_property'
zfs_main.o(.text+0x1421): In function `get_callback':
: undefined reference to `zprop_print_one_property'
zfs_main.o(.text+0x1ea6): In function `usage':
: undefined reference to `zfs_deleg_permissions'
zfs_main.o(.text+0x2006): In function `usage':
: undefined reference to `zprop_iter'
zfs_main.o(.text+0x2104): In function `main':
: undefined reference to `zpool_set_history_str'
zfs_main.o(.text+0x2115): In function `main':
: undefined reference to `zpool_stage_history'
zfs_main.o(.text+0x34ba): In function `zfs_do_rename':
: undefined reference to `zfs_create_ancestors'
zfs_main.o(.text+0x37a4): In function `zfs_do_list':
: undefined reference to `zprop_get_list'
zfs_main.o(.text+0x37f4): In function `zfs_do_list':
: undefined reference to `zprop_free_list'
zfs_main.o(.text+0x4093): In function `zfs_do_get':
: undefined reference to `zprop_get_list'
zfs_main.o(.text+0x4115): In function `zfs_do_get':
: undefined reference to `zprop_free_list'
zfs_main.o(.text+0x4142): In function `zfs_do_get':
: undefined reference to `zprop_free_list'
zfs_main.o(.text+0x4881): In function `zfs_do_create':
: undefined reference to `zpool_get_prop_int'
zfs_main.o(.text+0x491c): In function `zfs_do_create':
: undefined reference to `zfs_dataset_exists'
zfs_main.o(.text+0x494f): In function `zfs_do_create':
: undefined reference to `zfs_create_ancestors'
zfs_main.o(.text+0x4b58): In function `zfs_do_clone':
: undefined reference to `zfs_dataset_exists'
zfs_main.o(.text+0x4bde): In function `zfs_do_clone':
: undefined reference to `zfs_create_ancestors'
zfs_main.o(.text+0x5107): In function `parse_allow_args':
: undefined reference to `zfs_build_perms'
zfs_main.o(.text+0x52f5): In function `zfs_do_allow':
: undefined reference to `zfs_perm_set'
zfs_main.o(.text+0x53e1): In function `zfs_do_allow':
: undefined reference to `zfs_perm_get'
zfs_main.o(.text+0x5620): In function `zfs_do_allow':
: undefined reference to `zfs_free_allows'
zfs_main.o(.text+0x5913): In function `unshare_unmount':
: undefined reference to `zfs_unshareall_bypath'
zfs_main.o(.text+0x5f2d): In function `unshare_unmount':
: undefined reference to `zfs_unshareall'
zfs_iter.o(.text+0x157): In function `zfs_callback':
: undefined reference to `zfs_get_pool_handle'
zfs_iter.o(.text+0x166): In function `zfs_callback':
: undefined reference to `zpool_get_prop_int'
*** Error code 1

Stop in /www/src/cddl/sbin/zfs.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /www/src/cddl/sbin.
*** Error code 1
```


----------

